# Mitsubishi generators



## cjb372 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi, i am looking for brushes for my generator its a Mitsubishi MGE5800. I am not putting out any voltage and this is the first fix i am going to make i just cant find ones for my generator. Are they all the same or does it matter.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

cjb372 said:


> Hi, i am looking for brushes for my generator its a Mitsubishi MGE5800. I am not putting out any voltage and this is the first fix i am going to make i just cant find ones for my generator. Are they all the same or does it matter.


Armed with your full model number and serial number, go here to get the correct parts breakdown to get the brush part number: Mitsubishi Turbocharger and Engine America, Inc. -

Then call these guys: https://mitsubishigeneratorparts.com/ or https://www.diamondtool.net/ 

Depending on the model/sn range, it might be this one: https://www.diamondtool.net/kyg102000010-brush-for-58006700-generator-sold-per-each/product/0/MITS%20KYG102000010


----------

